# Any Froggers in Rochester NY



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Just what the title says. I know a few froggers here just wondering if there is anyone else here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

There are I think.

They need to speak up though!

s


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah. Hey you guys...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

I am in Buffalo and I, apparently, don't look at the Regional section very often. There is a group of froggers in Western New York called WNY-Froggers in the Social Groups section. I haven't been able to choose Social Groups as an option on my phone (using Tapatalk) so I'm not sure if you can get to there with the link (if not, use a computer).

There will be some froggers at the Buffalo Niagara Reptile Expo on October 12th in Buffalo (unfortunately, I am not going to be able to attend). I believe that there will be at least 3 vendors who carry frogs there so it would be worth going if only to meet them.


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Just like Daswooten stated, there is a social group called "WNY froggers" under social groups. All people from Buffalo, Rochester, Niagara Falls, and other nearby towns in WNY. Join up! 

And a bunch of us will be attending the Buffalo Niagara Reptile Expo this Sunday, Oct. 12 if you can make it. I will be vending with Darkspot716 under the name AVALON EXOTICS so come check us out and say hello! 

Glad to find another "local" hobbyist


Heres a link to the show: Buffalo Niagara Reptile Expo


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Dart_Man said:


> Just like Daswooten stated, there is a social group called "WNY froggers" under social groups. All people from Buffalo, Rochester, Niagara Falls, and other nearby towns in WNY. Join up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I am going to try and make the show. Hope to see you there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

